# Mare with one ovary



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

*Also*

Forgot to mention that the mare is 13-15 years of age and the stallion is 6. The stallion has been successfully breed and has foals on the ground. Its the mares first time that we've tried to breed her. She may have been in foal at some point in her life but the owner aborted the foal as she was being used to play polocrosse. The mare is extremely fit usually and quite dominate.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I would NOT let him 'force' service her...A. it could traumatise her and do damage and B. If she's not in season you won't achieve anything anyhow. AI would definitely be a better way to go


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd vote AI simply because they can place the seman directly near the horn with the fertile egg and they will be able to tell exactly when she is about to ovulate, so they can breed her at the moment when she is most likely to catch. I wouldn't let the stallion owner try to force cover her so you're not risking injury to the mare or stallion.


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

*Traumatised*

The vet has recommended we try it that way first as she can't fully come on heat. She wants to be with the stallion but because she can't fully come on heat she isn't keen on him mounting she squeals at them and everything. She's quite dominate. Do you think she will really get traumatised??


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

If you breed her and having problems hand breeding, stick to AI for safety. If she isn't comfortable or happy then she won't concieve. It could be she doesn't like the stallion. She should be fine getting in foal with one ovary. It only takes one egg from your mare and one sperm. I would never "force" breed. If one of my girls had a problem hand breeding then AI would be an alternative. I have seen "force" breeding go bad. Some have results some don't. Personally I've not owned a mare with one ovary, but it shouldn't make much of a difference.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol, I would say if she is squealing and possibly kicking, etc, she is either just a bratty mare that needs hobbles or she doesn't want to accept the stallion. It also makes no sense that she cant fully come into heat. As I understand it, they are either in heat and suceptible to breeding or they aren't, not really any grey matter between the two unless someone with more knowledge can correct me.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

It is hard to make a judgement on other people's word as people see things differently imo. xD


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Any horse can become traumatised in any situation whether the horse is used to it or not. If she's had a bad experience or nervous, she's bound to be upset and very well could have a bad experience.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

I think hes going to try the hobbles on her and do it that way from what i can understand. Does anyone have a rough idea of how much it costs for AI in Australia??


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

You'll have to ask surround vets. I hope someone from your area can answer that on here. I've heard some mares can break hobbles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

We've never done hand servicing before this is the first year we've really done much breeding. So were still very new with everything that is going on. We've had one mare that has successfully fallen in foal and another that didn't take the first time but they've tried again and the stallion is no longer interested in her. But this mare with the one ovary is the one that we won't to breed the most as she is the most successful.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Honestly, if the mare is not properly in season and she is forced to mate, this is akin to rape. So YES she WILL be traumatised.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I would absolutely not ever think of letting anyone force service onto a horse. I've seen what damage this can do and believe me, it aint pretty in the slightest... over 10 years later and the horse I know personally that had this happen to her is still not right at all and probably never will be.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Horses don't have the emotions attached to reproduction like humans do. I don't believe they have a concept of "rape" and can't be traumatized like a human can in that manner.

If the mare cannot have a follicle fully develop to the ovulation stage, then hand covering her, with or without "force" (which I assume to mean hobbles, sedation, or other restraint) won't work anyway. In order to manipulate her to reach ovulation, you would need to administer the correct drugs/hormones under a vet's supervision and have access to an ultrasound to monitor her progress. If you plan on doing that then AI of fresh semen would probably be best.

I would have the vet check for hormone imbalance prior to trying too. It is possible she isn't producing the correct levels with only one ovary.

If none of that is the problem, maybe the stallion is too aggressive and she is reacting to his advances in a fearful way because she doesn't understand what he wants. Maiden mares (and some mares in general) don't always have the instinct to stand for mounting. It really is safer for everyone to do AI. When that is not available, you have to think of the handlers' and the animals' safety and determine whether physical/chemical restraint is enough, or if the breeding should be rejected. As a stallion owner, I don't want to take a kick and I certainly don't want my stud to either just as a mare owner doesn't want her mare injured.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

CCH said:


> Horses don't have the emotions attached to reproduction like humans do. I don't believe they have a concept of "rape" and can't be traumatized like a human can in that manner. _Posted via Mobile Device_


Try telling that to the mare I know who had a service forced on her. She ended up going through a wooden wall trying to get away and her head was ripped open bad enough to show her skull, and her legs got ripped open also. To this day she still has the scars from the ordeal, and she just never come right after that.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

HollyBubbles said:


> Try telling that to the mare I know who had a service forced on her. She ended up going through a wooden wall trying to get away and her head was ripped open bad enough to show her skull, and her legs got ripped open also. To this day she still has the scars from the ordeal, and she just never come right after that.


Attempting to escape what she may have perceived as an aggressive horse is not "rape trauma" I'm sure the mare doesn't sit around afraid of being raped again and unable to have normal horse and herd contact. It is still anthropomorphism to say your horse fears rape. The horse fears a situation of being trapped and having to determine fight/flight.

I'm not advocating unnecessarily restraining mares for breeding and especially not in support of purposely breeding mares who are not in heat. I'm simply saying they have no concept of rape just the concept of getting away from potential danger.

There will always be the random horse who has issues despite its training just like there are plenty of breeders who have no business breeding sea monkeys let alone 1200lb+ animals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm sorry but to assume that an animal other than the human animal does not share the same emotions as we do is a lie put in place by scientists who wish to perform experiments such as vivisection without having to feel guilty. It is also used by the church in the assumption that humans are somehow not animals and therefore can be used and abused.

ALL mammals share the emotions of fear, joy, anger, sadness, mirth etc. Just ask anyone who has seen puppies play - they giggle (a weird snuffling noise), a mare with her foal (LOVE) or conversly a mare who has lost her foal (despair) - a sheep being chased into a truck (fear).

They don't have the words to put these emotions into 'poetry' as such but don't EVER tell me they don't feel just as we do. 

Never forget, we too are mammals who share the same nervous system as every other mammal.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

A mare or stallion can have a bad experience and have issues in the breeding shed at a later time afterwards. To assume they have no emotions is a grave mistake. I can't assume the rape thing because I do not speak horse. I watch body language. Its very clear to see fear of a past event in their eyes or actions. They do have emotions whether we come to accept it or not. I talk to my horses and they seem to listen as I always get a response non-verbally.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

CCH isn't saying animals don't have emotions - please re-read her post before you start comparing her to "scientists" using vivisection, or the horror of the church. She is simply stating that horses don't have any concept of "rape" like humans do. In humans, it is the single most heinous crime against someone that leaves them alive. It takes everything they value and destroys it. Horses can't think in these complex terms. They would see it as a fearful situation where they can't escape from the "danger". To compare that to the human emotions attached to rape is to denigrate the way human rape survivors feel.


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

I think we're going to see how the hobbles go first, because the owner of the stallion has never done ai before. But I think if she doesn't fall this time then we will do the ai or not put her in foal at all. The vet said she should fall in foal but I'm going to grill him about her "situation" more when I can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

When I look at it. Fight or flight. They don't know what "rape" is but they can comprehend fears for the next time or something close to the same event. They I understood her post, it sounded like they couldn't comprehend fearful events. No one can compair horses to humans in those terms because we aren't them and they aren't us. We don't know the true mind of a horse. We can only observe. CCH, I'm sorry if I misunderstood. How we understand our horses minds isn't always the same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I sepnt years rescuing and rehabbing abused horses. One of my guys (Persil) is a horse I will never part with as he was so TRAUMATISED he has never got over his past abuse. Even now - around 10 years on he can't cope with more than 3 people around him. He stands behind me and gently holds my fingers with his lips when he is introduced to someone new. He won't let anyone catch him but me. The sound of motorcross bikes puts him in a complete panic. He will do anything I ask of him but I am careful not to push him - IE I would never take him anywhere where there is a lot of people - I did that once and it was a big mistake, he could NOT cope despite really trying hard for me. He's a fabulous little guy who did wonderfully for me in endurance/CTR and he is now retired about to become an Uncle to Merlot's foal. 
Horses; as with all mammals certainly can become traumatised as we do - some of them cope better than others just like us.
I don't mean to denigrate rape victims but I do feel just as strongly for the abused animals I have rescued.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Merlot said:


> I'm sorry but to assume that an animal other than the human animal does not share the same emotions as we do is a lie put in place by scientists who wish to perform experiments such as vivisection without having to feel guilty. It is also used by the church in the assumption that humans are somehow not animals and therefore can be used and abused.
> 
> ALL mammals share the emotions of fear, joy, anger, sadness, mirth etc. Just ask anyone who has seen puppies play - they giggle (a weird snuffling noise), a mare with her foal (LOVE) or conversly a mare who has lost her foal (despair) - a sheep being chased into a truck (fear).
> 
> ...


Please do not put words into my mouth. I never stated horses don't have feelings or experience pleasure/pain on different levels. I said:


CCH said:


> Horses don't have the emotions attached to reproduction like humans do. I don't believe they have a concept of "rape" and can't be traumatized like a human can in that manner.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Reproduction in *the vast majority* mammals is purely for the survival of the species and not about controlling another by fear. Do not confuse this with dominance mounting between colts or to establish herd hierarchy. Horses do not purposely victimize other horses by singling them out to be "raped".

That being said this has gone way off topic and is of no help to the original poster, so I will just agree to disagree and leave it at that.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Not _being_ a horse, I can't say anything for sure on the emotional range thing. I wouldn't think horses would think that "sexual assault" would be any different in the fear factor than, say, being chased by a predator. Then again, none of us are horses so we don't _know_ if there is any difference in mental processing. We just make assumptions of everything. Being a victim of the aforementioned crime, I can say that it is a terrible thing to have to go through and people cope with it differently. Really, who knows what horses feel and think about different _types_ of attacks they are subject to?

OP, if the mare isn't allowing the stallion to mount her, then I would probably go with AI. Can't help in the financial department, as I don't live in Australia.


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

Decided we won't be be putting her in foal as it is to expensive. She wasn't traumatised and were bringing her home. Most likely going to buy a stallion now ourselves and just let her run with him. And see where that goes. If not she will play Polocrosse until she is to old to and then be a kids pony.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a mare VERY similar to yours. I highly suggest not breeding her at all(unless you have you own stallion then their is no harm in trying) First off, does she ovulate? If she doesn't ovulate then she will never catch. We have one mare that has only functioning ovary and will not show heat either. She doesn't ovulate at all because her dominate ovary is the one that is no longer functional. We have spent years and thousands ( upwards of $40,000) trying to get this mare in foal. AI is extremly costly, so unless you know for absolutle certian that she is ovulating DO NOT go that route. We finally tried live covering her with our stallion and he would not service her as she never showed any visible signs of heat. My vet suggested that the best chance we have of ever getting a foal out of her is to remove the one non fuctioning ovary and the other should take over. This surgery does not have a great prognosis and it's not a route we are willing to take. She will pass a breeding soundness exam with flying colors, she has no cysts, good blood levels, no endometriosis (sp?), no fluid build up etc. We will be trying herbal supplements with her to see if we have any luck.


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

We picked her up yesterday and on the way up we looked at this stallion we have been interested in for a while. We really liked him so on the way home we bought him and put him on the float with the mare. And guess what the sneaky little mare did? Got her home and I don't no if it was love at first sight or whether being on the float bought her on or it might have been that she was back in her own environment with people she knew cause she could smell him, but we got her them home and she was peeing every where so my uncle was like let's see what happens and she backed up to the stallion and let her cover her!!!! So guess we'll wait and see whether or not she took. She'll stay running with him now as we prefer to just let them be rather than hand serve. Another thing I was thinking might have contributed is that the stallion is a lot smaller so he might seem less intimidating to her I don't no. Have your tried anything like this fgranch? It may work. I asked more about it and the man that we had her staying with to breed to his stallion (which didn't work) said she had one ovary which is normal size but the other is only tiny she still has the correct amount of folliculs and that but she silent cycles which means its really hard to tell when she is on or not. Thanks for your help though guys. And I'll keep you posted with how it all goes  not sure if well preg test her or just wait and see whether she shows signs of gaoling or just wait til she does foal either way not doing ai and she'll just be running with her new lover boy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I hope for her sake you pregnancy check her, so she doesn't possibly die giving birth to twins


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

How long was she in with the other stallion? Maybe she just never has a chance to cycle, pretty early in your breeding year isnt it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

It's November her which is spring for us so almost half way through. She was there for two months and we were needling her to bring her on. Will have to suggest that we do thanks for pointing out the twins thing, I don't no whether it has anything to do with her but her aunty (full sister to her mother) had twins as her first "foal".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

Also she's turned into a little minx. She's running with the stallion and corners him until he mounts her...... High hopes for a foal then 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Twins can he herited, but any mare can get pregnant with twins.  Glad to hear everything is going well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

Thought I'd update and let everyone know that our mare is being preg tested tomorrow. So fingers crossed she is in foal  If she is my sister will have to try out on another horse for polocrosse down in Sydney.


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

So great news the mare was preg tested in foal today and is about a month give or take along. Am so excited cant wait for the foal  it'll be due about October next year
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

Congratulations! Must keep us updated and start a foaling thread once she is closer. Hoping for a happy and healthy pregnancy and foaling


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks  and will do if she's still at our house she may go out to the other farm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

